# Top 20% drivers average 4.84 stars



## Scubasteve (Sep 6, 2015)

That is what the new app says. How do they measure what the top 20% is and should I feel bad for only having a 4.83 rating? I do like that they added a little more utility in the new app though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You are allright at 4,83. They de-activate if you fall below 4,6.

..............too bad that Uber fails to educate its users on its rating system. The result is that many users rate you in the same way that they would rate a hotel or restaurant.

Three stars-acceptable
Four stars-pretty good
Five Stars-scrape, bow and kowtow

Uber fails to inform its users that the normal Michelin Rating System does not apply to Uber. Uber considers anything less than five stars not acceptable, but it does not inform its users of that viewpoint.


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

In the Burlington, VT market we get none of the new updates or rating information. I've even asked and Uber tells me it's confidential information and cannot be shared with drivers. I'm part of the 80% I guess at 4.83.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I suck...I am below 4.8


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

jus got mine for this week 4.6 last week4.7 overall 4.82. same cut and paste feed back that does not apply. I use to worry about it a lot, thanks to some great advice in this forum I don't give a damn.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber the only place you get fired for achieving a solid "A" grade. I can see me telling my kids that I need to ground them for that 92% "A."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Scubasteve said:


> and should I feel bad for only having a 4.83 rating?


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

If the top 20% average 4.83 then HALF OF THE TOP 20 PERCENT are below that average. Only around 10 percent of all drivers are above 4.84. That also means many drivers on these forums who claim to have ratings above 4.9 are lying.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

novadrivergal said:


> That also means many drivers on these forums who claim to have ratings above 4.9 are lying.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

If the top 20%, individually, average exactly 4.83 it all works out....


----------

